# Kitchen Design



## flyfishjeep (May 6, 2008)

I don't build cabinets, but I do work at a Cabinet dealer. I am skilled with our computer program that allows me to lay out a floor plan in a kitchen or bathroom.

If you need help or advice with your project let me know.

Since I live in TN and I don't have a chance at actually selling you product you will know that my advice will be honest. 

You can check out our business at www.kitchensales.net

my personal email is [email protected]

Thanks,

Ben


----------

